# budget haro x24 bmx to dj/urban/park build



## BillLennox (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up guys new here my names billy im getting back into the bike scene i used to race bmx like 5 or 6 years ago and droped it now i just picked up a haro x 24 its just a 24'' cruiser and i wanna turn it into something like the pics below im gonna order some odyssey hazard light rims and i wanted to go with a ridgid front fork to keep the $bill down but i dunno what will work with my from any help guys? thanks billy


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Must be something wrong with the image host you were using, I can't see the pic.

I rode a 20incher 20 years ago, I also just got back into biking again and got myself a Haro x24.

It's heavy at 35 pounds but bombproof, a bit difficult for street, I barely have my 360 tiretaps dialed down and have a hard time trying to manual the beast, it's 16" chainstay doesn't really help, or maybe it's just me . But ride it on DJs, and thats where it really shines!

I have mine setup with a gyro detangler and pegs, I can do some old school flatland moves on it like boomerangs, decades and footjam tailwhips. I also use a full 7.5" rise handlebar, although you might prefer a 5" cruiser bar. Basically the higher rise makes it easier for me to get the front up.

The other issue I had with it aside from the weight is with the chainstay u-brake mounts, it really prevented me from using a smaller front sprocket, because the chain will hit the top of the brake. I run a 32x14 gearing btw. But that really depends on what year your x24 was made in, the x24's made from 2007 up have seatstay u-brakes already so that solves the problem that I had.


----------



## BillLennox (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah man it looks dope but i wanna run a longer fork like the one on this bike that i just forgot to load from my last post so what kinda forks wil work on my bike?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Pkay, rockin the Marvin Guts on the seatpost. Good stuff!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bill - you cannot run a fork like that on your bike. You must stick to traditional cruiser forks otherwise your geometry will be all wacked out. Might I ask why you would want to run a fork like that??


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ditto.

A fork like that is way too tall for your cruiser. It will ride like a chopper.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

The frame's geometry in your pic was specifically made to accomodate suspension forks in mind, so the rigid fork that he used had to be the same length as a suspension fork, that's why it's that long. Btw it's classified as a 24" mtb, whereas the Haro is a 24" Bmx. 

If that's the look your after, then you'll have to change frames.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

What is that yellow bike?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Its an NS Surburban 24.


----------

